# 335i Coupe Wheels



## 335TT (Aug 30, 2006)

I have been searching all over the place for the info on the 335i. Myquestion is "what is the bolt pattern, offset and preferred tire size needed if I want to do 19"s?" I got it with the 18's. I want to get new wheels asap, any help appriciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

More info will be available when the car becomes commonly available in the USA. When do you expect to recieve yours in Canada? You said you needed the wheels ASAP so I am assuming you already have the car?


----------



## 335TT (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah I get the car in about 1 hour, and I can't wait to rim it up.


----------



## MattboyR32 (Sep 13, 2006)

There are standard 19" available from BMW but only in Switzerland so far that I can tell. Rim code 230


----------



## picus (Jun 2, 2006)

Those are available in Canada too.


----------



## ThreeThirtyEye (Aug 16, 2006)

The bolt pattern is 5x120

I have seen a few E92 coupes install E46 M3 wheels already, so I would recommend finding out what offsets they use. The competition package (staggard) wheels come really close on the rear fender, so you may not want an offset too aggressive back there.

Most M3's will go with 8.5 Fron with around a 30-40mm offset, while the rear fits a 9.5 with a 25-30mm offset


----------

